# Safari, existe t'il un historique de navigation accessible depuis la barre d'adresse



## akdmks (30 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, 

Existe t'il un historique de navigation accessible depuis la barre d'adresse ??
Vous savez, un peu comme Firefox ou IE, on clique a droite de la barre d'adresse, et toutes les adresses visitées sont affichés.

Merci d'avance.
Bon WE.
JO


----------



## BernardRey (30 Mars 2007)

Si on clique sur la grosse flèche à gauche de la barre d'adresses et qu'on tient le bouton de la souris enfoncé, on a la liste des derniers sites visités. Sinon, je pense qu'il faut passer par le menu... (mais on peut aussi enregistrer un écran en "snap-back" pour y revenir ensuite).


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2007)

ou taper une lettre et toutes les adresses  commencant avec cette lettre apparaissent


----------



## spleen (30 Mars 2007)

On peut aussi faire pomme+click sur la barre de titres dans la fenêtre Safari pour avoir la hiérarchie des pages parcourues du site (et non pas toutes les pages comme avec click prolongé sur la flèche gauche).


----------



## akdmks (2 Avril 2007)

Merci bien.
Un an et demi apres mon switch et je découvre des choses aussi simples ...


----------



## polybouly (27 Mai 2008)

bonjour,


Aider moi svp, je n'arrive pas à trouver l'historique de navigation.    :modo: 


merci​


----------



## ntx (27 Mai 2008)

Le menu "Historique" au milieu de la barre de menus de Safari


----------



## maverick1984 (27 Mai 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Le menu "Historique" au milieu de la barre de menus de Safari



   Terrrrrrible


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

entre View et Bookmarks


----------



## ntx (27 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> entre View et Bookmarks


Disons plutôt entre *Présentation* et *Signets*


----------

